# PixMania webaruhaz



## Kika (2004 December 22)

Gondoltam kicsit kiduhongom magam itt, ami arra is jo, hogy legalabb Ti ne fussatok bele.

A PixMania egy 20 orszagban mukodo webaruhaz mindenfele termekekkel. Mivel kishazankban elfogyott amit venni akartam, ezert toluk rendeltem meg, raadasul 48 oras szallitassal (+10.000!!!), hogy meg karacsony elott megjojjon, mert nem akartam unnepek kozt ezzel bajlodni. Ez szombat delelott tortent. Az en ertelmezesemben a 48 ora 48 orat jelent ha nincs mellette semmi irva. Gondoltam legkesobb hetfon megkapom. Persze semmi. 

Tegnapirtam nekik levelet, ekkor utananeztek a rendelesemnek, es azt igertek, hogy mivel hetfon adtak fel ezert szerdan jon, mert csak munkanapokra vonatkozik a 48 ora. (kesobb egy harmadik helyen megtalaltam, hogy csak munkanap, de a rendeles folyaman ez sehol nem volt feltuntetve). A weboldalukon szerepelt, hogy DHL-lel kuldtek, sot a fuvarlevel szama is. 

Ma sem jott meg a termek. Kicsit elszallt az agyam, gondoltam megeresztek par telefont. A DHL-nel nincs ilyen fuvarlevelszam es nincs a cimemre feladott csomag sem. Hogy is van ez? Szombaton visszaigazoltak a fizetest, hetfon beirtak, hogy kiszallitva es fuvarlevelszam. Na gondoltam megnezem a bankszamlam. Onnan meg nem vontak le egy fillert sem...

Visszaigazoltak a kifizetest, a rendszeruk szerint kipostaztak es penzt meg nem vontak le? Na neeeeeeee....

Komoly ceg ez a PixMania


----------



## elinnen (2004 December 22)

Marha gyorsan tiltasd le a kifizetest, közben elkuldik neked,hogy majd utolag rendezik, de mar nem fogjak tudni.Te meg röhöghetsz.


----------



## Kika (2004 December 22)

> _Originally posted by elinnen_@Dec 22 2004, 01:01 PM
> *Marha gyorsan tiltasd le a kifizetest, közben elkuldik neked,hogy majd utolag rendezik, de mar nem fogjak tudni.Te meg röhöghetsz.
> [post=153279]Quoted post[/post]​*


en is pont ezen gondolkozta, hogy hogyan lehetne


----------



## Kika (2004 December 22)

Szerintem reggel OTP-ben kezdek


----------



## Kika (2004 December 22)

Megneztem weben, zaroltak a penzt a szamlamon januar 2.-aig...


----------



## lyvian (2004 December 22)

:wacko: :angry: ...Jajjj Kika, akkor már nem is kérdezem...  

Ezt :rossz :rossz :rossz ezeknek!


----------



## Kika (2004 December 27)

Maig nem jott semmi es ami a legjobb, hogy a DHL szerint nem is adtak fel a csomagot. En inkabb a DHL-nek hiszek . Ma irtam nekik egy szivhezszolo levelet, melyben lemondom a rendelest. Sajnos a zarolast az OTP-nel nem tudom feloldani.


----------



## Kika (2004 December 27)

Ha ez nem jon be, akkor a fogyasztovedelem a kovetkezo lepes


----------



## Kika (2004 December 29)

27.-ei levelemre azt valaszoltak, hogy semmi gond kuldik ujra, pedig eleg vilagossan leirtam, hogy nem kell es miert allok el jogosan a kiaszallitast.

Ekkor megfenyegettem oket fogyasztovedelemmel es internetes nyilvanossaggal (el tudom erni ha nagyon akarom, hogy megjelenjen egy cikk roluk  ).

Erre ma felhivtak, hogy 28-an ok feladtak, de ne vegyem at es minden oke, visszarakjak a penzt a szamlamra. Csak miutan leraktam esett le, hogy termekrol beszeltunk, kiszallitasrol nem.

Dobtam nekik megint egy levelet...


----------



## Kika (2004 December 30)

Kedves Holes Kalman !

Termeszetesen , hogy az On altal befizetett osszeget fogjuk Onnek ugyanugy visszautalni. Ont semmilyen szallitasi koltseg nem terheli, mivel On nem keri a termeket.
Megegyszer szives elnezeset kerjuk, hogy ilyen rosszul alakult a helyzet.


Tisztelettel;
Pixmania Ugyfelszolgalat


----------



## cebus (2004 December 30)

akkor most se pénzed, se cuccod. szép.


----------



## Kika (2004 December 30)

> _Originally posted by cebus_@Dec 30 2004, 06:25 AM
> *akkor most se pénzed, se cuccod. szép.
> [post=154580]Quoted post[/post]​*



Elvileg ma vagy holnap jon a csomag, en vissazkuldom ok meg vissazrakjak a penzt. Ez igy korrekt, csak ne kellett volna elotte megfenyegetni oket...


----------



## cebus (2004 December 30)

gondolod, holnapra ott a pénz? 
én nem lennék ennyire optimista.....


----------



## Kika (2004 December 30)

> _Originally posted by cebus_@Dec 30 2004, 06:41 AM
> *gondolod, holnapra ott a pénz?
> én nem lennék ennyire optimista.....
> [post=154588]Quoted post[/post]​*


holnapra tuti nem lesz itt a penz, holnapra a csomag lesz itt, a penz szerintem jovohet kozepere kerul vissaz, sot a banki atfutas miatt inkabb jovohet vegere.


----------



## cebus (2004 December 30)

inkább vége felé. 
csak türelem.


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 30)

itt a szamlamat megterhelte a bank tevedesbol egy bizonyos osszeggel... reklamaltunk. Koveteltem vissza:
1. a tevesen leszedett osszeget
2. az arra jaro hovegi kamatot/vagyis kamatjovairast
3. a tranzakcio miatt levonasra kerult osszeg visszautalasat...
eztmind... s mind meg is kaptam.
Kika, ajanlom figyelmedbe!!! a tranzakcios dij es a havi kamatkulonbozetrol ne feledkezz meg.


----------



## cebus (2004 December 30)

Gigi, az ott nálatok egy másik világ. 

Itt követelheti, de többe kerül a leves, mint a hús. 
Meg is kapja, de mikor...
Kap, de mennyit...

A levelzésre (mivel mind ajánlva kell, hogy feladja) több megy el, mint amennyi az egy hétre eső kamatkülönbözet, ráadásul látraszóló kamatról beszélünk.


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 30)

...igazad van Cebus... <_< ... eltevedtem asszem


----------



## cebus (2004 December 30)

nem Te. Mi.


----------



## elinnen (2004 December 30)

> _Originally posted by cebus_@Dec 30 2004, 05:45 PM
> *nem Te. Mi.
> [post=154643]Quoted post[/post]​*



ühüm


----------



## Kika (2004 December 30)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Dec 30 2004, 10:30 AM
> *itt a szamlamat megterhelte a bank tevedesbol egy bizonyos osszeggel... reklamaltunk. Koveteltem vissza:
> 1. a tevesen leszedett osszeget
> 2. az arra jaro hovegi kamatot/vagyis kamatjovairast
> ...


ha neten fizetek, azert nem szamolnak fel kulon dijat. Az OTP meg olyan nevetseges kamatot ad 30.000 forintra, hogy azert egy e-mailt sem eri meg irni


----------



## cebus (2004 December 31)

szóval: 

30.000,- huf
legyen a látraszóló kamat 4% (ez egy évre vonatkozik).
legyen a késlekedés 6 nap.
akkor a 6 napra járó kamatkiesés: 19,73 HUF. 
30000x4%=1200
1200/365x6=19,73

vagyis tizenkilenc Ft hetvenhárom fillér (ha lenne olyanunk).

sima levél feladás: 40,00
tértivevényes ajánlott: 600,00 (ezt alá kell írniuk akkor is, ha nem veszik át)
ajánlott: 150,00 

a postaköltségek csak körülbelüliek, mert már régóta nem adtam fel semmit postán. de max. +/- 4-5 Ft-ot ha tévedtem. 

a fenti számításban a kamat és a késedelmes napok száma változhat, de nem hiszem, hogy sokkal.


----------



## Kika (2004 December 31)

Itt az OTP aktualis kamattablazata. Kiemeltem, ami ram vonatkozna ez esetben... 

Lakossági forint folyószámla és Junior forint folyószámla 

Lekötés nélkül

1. sav: 0 - 500.000 Ft >> 0.50%
*2. sav: 500.000 Ft felett >> 0.50%*

Lekötött betétek

1. lejárat előtt felvett betét >> 0.00%

2. változó kamatozású
2.1 6 hónap >> 5,75% (1M-2.5M >> +0,50%; 2.5M felett >> +1,00%)
2.2 12 hónap >> 5,80% (1M-2.5M >> +0,50%; 2.5M felett >> +1,00%)

3. fix kamatozású
3.1 1 hónap >> 5,50% (1M-2.5M >> +0,50%; 2.5M felett >> +1,00%)
3.2 6 hónap >> 5,75% (1M-2.5M >> +0,50%; 2.5M felett >> +1,00%)
3.3 12 hónap >> 5,75% (1M-2.5M >> +0,50%; 2.5M felett >> +1,00%)
3.4 2 hónap* >> 6,00% (1M-2.5M >> +0,50%; 2.5M felett >> +2,25%)
3.4 3 hónap >> 6,50% (1M-2.5M >> +0,50%; 2.5M felett >> +2,00%)


----------



## Kika (2004 December 31)

tehat ~2,50 HUF-tol esek el 6 nap alatt


----------



## cebus (2004 December 31)

ja bocs! én meg milyen bőkezű voltam....  

nem tudom, éppen mennyi a lakossági látra szóló kamat, mert nem ezzel foglalkozom kifejezetten. (annyim meg nincs, hogy magamnak nézegessem)
de még rosszabbul is jársz, mint amit én kiszámoltam.

Na, szegény Gigi majd elhűlve olvasgatja ezt.


----------



## Kika (2004 December 31)

itthon egy olyan bankrol tudok ahol a koltsegek alacsonyak, a kamatok pedig normalisak. www.elsolakashitel.hu


----------



## meowth (2006 December 3)

én is rendeltem a Pixmániától kb. egy éve, nálam is voltak kisebb zűrők, nem jött a csomag. aztán megérkezett. kollégám szerencsétlenebb volt, neki a pénzét kellett visszautaltatnia...


----------



## Eviee (2008 Szeptember 26)

Na, tőlük én is rendeltem, céges karácsonyi ajándékot... 15 db digitális képkeretet.. 3 részletben hozták ki, és még csak elérni se lehetett őket, mert csak webes telefonjuk van, és az pedig használhatatlan... senkinek nem ajánlom őket... az értékelésben jól le is húztam őket!


----------



## Koroknay bela (2008 Szeptember 27)

Már nem haszontalan dolog ezt a fórumot böngészni! Én most terveztem rendelni tőlük, de azt hiszem mégis kihagyom a dolgot


----------



## piluc (2008 Szeptember 27)

jó az avatárod koroknay béla....tudom nem az a topik hogy avatárok...DE jó kedvem van és hozzádszoltam...megyek más topikban mert erröl halvány piluc gözöm sincs...)))


----------



## moneymaker (2008 Október 12)

Nah én semmiképpen nem bízom a pixmániában. Amikor jött egy akciós email és éppen megtetszett volna valami, akkor néztem nagyot, hogy nem lehet bemenni sehova megfogni... és kifizetni... milyen már ez??


----------



## Gordianmail (2008 Október 19)

Sztem bonyolult a gariztatás, ezért nem veszek itt semmit.


----------



## buzimaci (2008 Október 24)

-


----------



## Lacala (2008 November 11)

Gordianmail írta:


> Sztem bonyolult a gariztatás, ezért nem veszek itt semmit.


Amire van teljeskoru nemzetkozi gari az nem gond pl. Sony-val meg minden rendben volt.


----------



## kettyo (2008 November 11)

nekem mindent kiküldtek rendesen


----------



## Pivi (2009 Március 25)

Hmhmhm, én is rendeltem már a pixmania-tól, és sosem volt még vele gondom... Ugyan én leszedettem róla minden plusz flancot, meg nem kértem gyorsszállítást, de különösebb bajom nem volt eddig velük.

Ettől függetlenül én is jobban szeretem, ha valamit kézbe tudok venni megvétel előtt, de egyre inkább az internetes vásárlásé a jövő...


----------



## davidka1983 (2009 December 4)

en is igy jartam 1-2 vebes vasarlaskor


----------



## jusztin1968 (2013 Február 9)

az ijent én kerülőm


----------

